# What accomplishment are you most proud of?



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

I asked about regrets...now it is time to ask about what you are most proud of that you have done in your lifetime. I know you probably have a lot, but try to minimalize it and share with us what makes you happy at what you did.


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm more conscious about lying to myself.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Apr 26, 2014)

I banged a hawt Swedish chick in Stockholm once. I'm pretty proud of that.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I asked about regrets...now it is time to ask about what you are most proud of that you have done in your lifetime. I know you probably have a lot, but try to minimalize it and share with us what makes you happy at what you did.



My boys. Both will take the worst this world can throw at them, soak it up and spit it back at them. And my Daughter. Still tough, but will always see whats great before the ugly.  So my kids. I passex on My DNA. Mother fuckers beware.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I banged a hawt Swedish chick in Stockholm once. I'm pretty proud of that.



Did it burn after you went pee ? Im still trying to figure out if thats bad or not.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 26, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> I banged a hawt Swedish chick in Stockholm once. I'm pretty proud of that.




You're proud you managed to finish blowing up the doll before you passed out? Way to go, champ. What a dynamo.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 26, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I banged a hawt Swedish chick in Stockholm once. I'm pretty proud of that.
> ...




And he's still trying to figure out what the Swedish man was doing behind him while he was trying to blow up the doll - and how to find someone to do it again. 




He's got issues......


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I banged a hawt Swedish chick in Stockholm once. I'm pretty proud of that.
> ...



Either way, what are you most proud of ?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 26, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...





Most everyone is going to answer something about family, don't you think? There are a lot of petty and vain answers but yours touched on what's really important.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 26, 2014)

Working my way through college without one dime of assistance from my parents or the government.

However, I will admit the government gave me the INCINTIVE to do that. They told me that if I preferred, they would give me an all expense paid trip to Vietnam....


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Your  right about the family thing. For me (aside from my kids) im pretty proud that my word is so good in a city this big. And my name is mentioned among ones that CAN. Does allot for my ego.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 26, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...




Can what? Can-can?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 26, 2014)

And I didn't get sick as I saw my son burst forth from his mother.


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 26, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Typical of someone who feels they accomplished nothing.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 26, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > I banged a hawt Swedish chick in Stockholm once. I'm pretty proud of that.
> ...


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> And I didn't get sick as I saw my son burst forth from his mother.



Sort of like Aliens.....


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 26, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...




What? That seems like a pretty complicated dance, what with all the kicking and whatnot...


----------



## Howey (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I asked about regrets...now it is time to ask about what you are most proud of that you have done in your lifetime. I know you probably have a lot, but try to minimalize it and share with us what makes you happy at what you did.





Two. My child and my partner.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 26, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > And I didn't get sick as I saw my son burst forth from his mother.
> ...



purple and blue, covered in white gunk.

the crying, the screaming



and my wife was having a hellava time


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2014)

Two Thumbs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Good times......


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 26, 2014)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/annou...48-usmb-rules-and-guidelines.html#post6790048

*No Attacks on family members.*


----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > earlycuyler said:
> ...




THAT is what I wanted to read. We all know about the family thing. I wanted to know more about YOU (general you) and what you are proud of that you accomplished. And vandals comment about school. Stuff like that.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 26, 2014)

I am proud I joined the Marine Corps and attained the rank of GySgt. My navy shrink said I never should have been able to finish Boot Camp. Yet I spent almost 16 years as a Marine and made GySgt.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...





He's a General?! I didn't know that. Now that is something to be proud of!

















Take it easy folks, just kidding...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 26, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I am proud I joined the Marine Corps and attained the rank of GySgt. My navy shrink said I never should have been able to finish Boot Camp. Yet I spent almost 16 years as a Marine and made GySgt.





I'm proud and grateful that you did so. Thank you.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I am proud I joined the Marine Corps and attained the rank of GySgt. My navy shrink said I never should have been able to finish Boot Camp. Yet I spent almost 16 years as a Marine and made GySgt.



I can tell you're proud.......


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2014)

I'd tell you what I'm most proud of, but I'd have to kill you......


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 26, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> I'd tell you what I'm most proud of, but I'd have to kill you......








and that's all I can tell you about that underway


----------



## Two Thumbs (Apr 26, 2014)

considering all the shit I've been through and jackasses I've met, I only choked out one person.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 26, 2014)

So anyway, aside from family (to which any other considerations must come a very, very distant second), I'd say I'm pleased to have done a little something to contribute to the future success of several thousand students and others from literally every corner of the globe. It's a rewarding thought. I have a few others that are more of the vain and less significant variety.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)

1. Being a mom of two fantastic kids...a beautiful adult daughter making her way in the world who calls me every day and makes time to fit me into her busy life, and a teenage son who greets me every day when I walk in the door with a hug and "How was your day?". He has a good head on his shoulders and continues to make smart choices.
2. My years spent teaching first graders and helping to lay that critical foundation for how they would perceive school...my proudest moments were watching the light bulbs go on when teaching them how to read, and hoping to have assisted in developing a life-long love of books. It's very special that so many have kept in touch over the years...I've had invitations to graduations and weddings.
3. Successfully changing career paths in order to solely support my son after my ex decided that after being together from ages 15-40, he had missed out on his youth, and didn't want to just not be a husband anymore, but also a father. I've worked hard to balance everything in order to provide my son not only my love and attention, but I didn't want him to miss out on anything, whether it was participating in band with the hundreds of dollars in fees, going on vacations, saving for his college, etc...I just wanted him to continue to have as normal a childhood as possible and not see his mom struggling to take care of him. I'm so lucky.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2014)

^^^^Look Sherry.....all of that stuff is really good....but how about the time you made me cry.  Kinda balances the scales....doesn't it?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 26, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> ^^^^Look Sherry.....all of that stuff is really good....but how about the time you made me cry.  Kinda balances the scales....doesn't it?



Eh, you're young, you'll get over it...I've helped you build character.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 26, 2014)

I was instrumental, as Chair of our city's Historic Preservation Commission, in saving a 1917 Post Office building from certain ruin. 18 months I spent on that shit. 

Another 18 months of my life I spent in trying to attract a bio-diesel facility to our community. 

I and my business partner brought the Solar Powered Hat to the 1982 World's Fair. As seen live on the Today Show. 

4 kids, one grandson. 

Nuff sed.


----------



## The Professor (Apr 26, 2014)

Getting my certificate of potty training and getting my driver's  license.  I can't forget it because I got them both the same day.


----------



## RosieS (Apr 26, 2014)

I was in USA Today twice as an arthritis expert.

I am also proud that my two husbands (consecutive, not concurrent) both love me and are good friends with each other. Makes family occasions smooth as silk. It is a rare and desirable state of being.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## waltky (Apr 27, 2014)

possum most proud o' eatin' two stacks o' Granny's pancakes fer breakfast once...

... she said, "My, my, my - lil' fella musta been hungry."


----------



## The Professor (Apr 27, 2014)

I am not the brightest bulb in the chandelier and many of you have a superior eduction.  What I am proud of  is how I got my degrees.

I dropped out of school at the beginning of the tenth grade.   I found whatever jobs I could to  help support my family (mom, dad, older brother and younger sister).  I enlisted in the  Marine Corps two days past my seventeenth birthday and got my GED while serving.  After my tour,  I went to work at a variety of jobs.  When I was financially able I went to college earning an MBA at the age of forty-two and a JD at forty-five.  Here is the rest of the story:

While going to law school during the day, I also worked full time at night.  I lived in one city, worked in a second city and went to law school in a third I so I spent a lot of time on the road.  I finished the three-year program in two and one-half years by going to summer sessions and taking a heavy class load.  Two things helped a lot.     First I was a speed reader  and second my off days at work were Tuesday and Wednesday so that there were never more than three days a week that I had both school and work.   With holidays and annual  leave from work,   many times I had only one or two days each week of both work and school. 

Most people don't believe me when I tell them and I know it may be hard for some of you to swallow, yet in a way what i did wasn't that different from what many of you have done.    As I said, I am not the brightest guy around.  Anyone on this forum could have done the same thing if they had really wanted to.  I just wanted it bad enough to do whatever it took.    We are each given twenty four hours a day.    How we spend it is up to us.


----------



## RKMBrown (Apr 27, 2014)

Hmmm.... most proud.

At work.. when I was 27, I built a small software company from the ground up, at one point I had the top floor of the boca bank building, then sold it; I have hundreds of patents; I've been leader of dozens of very large and successful software projects from operating systems to insurance & finance software.

At play with my kids... I coached dozens of youth teams in football, baseball, basketball, and soccer.  The championship & tournament wins... the kids excelling after tons of hard work, HUGELY PROUD OF THAT STUFF.

At home teaching the kids, I raised every single one of my kids to be top students while also having fun with whatever recreation they enjoy and working part time to fund their recreation.  My youngest graduates this year and has won a full ride scholarship, he's gonna be a physician.  My oldest is an RN. My middle kid is studying to be an Engineer.

I was the architect & general contractor of my ranch house; I put about half the nails in it myself, I do all the clearing & maintenance of the land myself. 

When I was 20 I could do 25pullups, 80military pushups, bench my weight 3sets of 10, curl 120 3sets of ten and run a 5min mile.   I was pretty proud of that.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh, and I also earned my master's degree while working two jobs, neither of which brought in tons of money.


----------



## BDBoop (Apr 27, 2014)

Preventing a couple of suicides.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I read this thread and can only think of this

[youtube]6vQpW9XRiyM[/youtube]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Or this

[youtube]EsCyC1dZiN8[/youtube]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't dwell on things I've done and tend to concentrate on the things i am doing now or will do in the near future.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

RosieS said:


> I was in USA Today twice as an arthritis expert.
> 
> I am also proud that *my two husbands (consecutive, not concurrent)* both love me and are good friends with each other. Makes family occasions smooth as silk. It is a rare and desirable state of being.
> 
> Regards from Rosie







00110011  loves 11001100 !!!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

1.) My daughter. The best thing that ever happened to me.

2.) Taking the risk of moving to another continent and starting a career with all of two suitcases and a list of places to go and audition. It's been a wild, exciting ride that never would have happened had I played it safe.

In 50 years, I want to add as no. 3: "living to 100".


----------



## RosieS (Apr 27, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> > I was in USA Today twice as an arthritis expert.
> ...



00110011 is adorable, for reals. XXOO 

Hugs from Rosie


----------



## Statistikhengst (Apr 27, 2014)

RosieS said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > RosieS said:
> ...




And so is 11001100!!!!!!

Big hug from Sir Statalicious!


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, Realizing I wasn't going to be able to make a living in my desired career choice and not being happy in my new one, I went to school full time while working full time while being married and having to somehow fit it all in and get my degree-which I got with honors. 

But that pales in comparison to having my daughter. She's by far my biggest achievement.

I also volunteered for a couple years at the Humane Society helping to rehabilitate abandonded  and abused dogs and match them up with new homes. Very rewarding.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I asked about regrets...now it is time to ask about what you are most proud of that you have done in your lifetime. I know you probably have a lot, but try to minimalize it and share with us what makes you happy at what you did.



Sinking 50 shots from the 3-point line on a basketball court.
Running a mile in under 6 minutes.
Raising a son and a daughter to maturity.

Telling hundreds of people the best thing they can do to prevent a house fire is to replace batteries in their fire alarms once a year. 2% of the population loses a whole house to fire once in a lifetime. If everybody replaced batteries on schedule each year, that number would be greatly reduced. When you have 200,000,000 houses, 2% of that figure is 4,000,000 burns and untold deaths. The deaths and most of the fires are totally preventable by having equipment that does not fail in a crisis.

Getting chewed out by an IRS agent for failure to have a "profitable" business, when I know I made 50 childrens' lives a year warm at night by donating quilts to charity all those years (some more, some less due to getting a physically debilitating case of fibromyalgia)

Beating pain by homeopathic means. It took me longer, because I was educated in human health that was consistent with medical practices, and I believed all homeopathic healers were quacks. Gong! Wrong! It took the fibromyalgia to make me realize there is help out there, and it's not generally available from people educated in medicine before the year 2000, give or take a couple of years.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 27, 2014)

Both of my brothers' degrees are on proud display on my parents' mantlepiece. I don't have a degree but, unbenownst to me, during two of my most intense and prestigious contracts, my father took pictures of the banners hung from the hoardings, which respectively declared that Ove Arup/Skanska was working in partnership with the company I own. For those that don't know, Ove Arup and Skanska built the Øresund Bridge, which connects Copehagen and Malmo.They're big players in the international construction community, and both of them have endorsed my firm. The pictures my father took sit on the mantlepiece alongside my brothers' degree certificates.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Apr 27, 2014)

Swagger said:


> Both of my brothers' degrees are on proud display on my parents' mantlepiece. I don't have a degree but, unbenownst to me, during two of my most intense and prestigious contracts, my father took pictures of the banners hung from the hoardings, which respectively declared that Ove Arup/Skanska was working in partnership with the company I own. For those that don't know, Ove Arup and Skanska built the Øresund Bridge, which connects Copehagen and Malmo.They're big players in the international construction community, and both of them have endorsed my firm. The pictures my father took sit on the mantlepiece alongside my brothers' degree certificates.



That is a wonderful story.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Swagger (Apr 27, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > Both of my brothers' degrees are on proud display on my parents' mantlepiece. I don't have a degree but, unbenownst to me, during two of my most intense and prestigious contracts, my father took pictures of the banners hung from the hoardings, which respectively declared that Ove Arup/Skanska was working in partnership with the company I own. For those that don't know, Ove Arup and Skanska built the Øresund Bridge, which connects Copehagen and Malmo.They're big players in the international construction community, and both of them have endorsed my firm. The pictures my father took sit on the mantlepiece alongside my brothers' degree certificates.
> ...



You're more than welcome. My father has always been a hard and stubborn creature, and we've often locked horns. But when he saw the massive banner lashed to the scaffolding of the first of the two contracts I mentioned that beared my company's name in the heart of London, my mother told me that there were tears on his cheeks. I've never seen or heard him cry.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 27, 2014)

Way, way, way back in my college days I was NCAA Div. 1 New England Wrestling champion. The following season I came in ranked 13th in the nation, but was eventually shot all to hell by injury. 

Since those days, I have leapt into the abyss; studied a wide variety of MA in China, Japan, Korea, and the US for many years (Papa-duty has cut into time available for this over the past several years). 

I have helped inventors prepare to present new technologies to the world that most now take for granted, I have helped refugees who spent all of their previous long lives living in dangerous, dirty, unhealthy camps, escaped the teeth of genocide, or who trekked for weeks across vast mountain ranges for the mere possibility of freedom communicate, master profitable skills, and resettle successfully in the US. 

I have had my work (under others' names) published in almost every form of media you can imagine.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 27, 2014)

I have never accomplished a single thing, in my entire life.

And I am kind of proud of that. No one else can beat that record.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 27, 2014)

Academically, my graduate degrees and my publications.

Militarily, serving with honor and distinction.

Professionally, our businesses and the jobs we created.

Charity work for various churches and organizations.

Politically, my work in the GOP and particularly helping to derail the far right weirdness.

But my family by far: my wonderful siblings, children, and grandchildren.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Apr 27, 2014)

I once carried a woman's lab down a mountain after it collapsed from heat stress. I could barely feel my arms by the time got down near parking lot, where some other hikers helped out by pouring their water bottles on it and drove it off to an emergency vet. Man did I want to punch that bitch in the face for doing that to her dog.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe the little things, like stopping to help someone push their car out of the snow or carrying some elderly lady's bags to her car when she's obviously struggling with them are the sorts of things people should be proud of. These little things add up to a very positive force in society.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 28, 2014)

And conversely, the absence of such little things can have a very corrosive effect on society.


----------



## Toro (Apr 28, 2014)

Being a good father and providing for my family.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 7, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Maybe the little things, like stopping to help someone push their car out of the snow or carrying some elderly lady's bags to her car when she's obviously struggling with them are the sorts of things people should be proud of. These little things add up to a very positive force in society.


.


----------

